# Gute fachliche Praxis der Angelfischerei



## Kolja Kreder (27. Dezember 2017)

Der nachfolgende Beitrag regte mich dazu an, das Thema auszulagern:



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> @kolja
> 
> Und als light Variante der fachl. Praxis ?
> 
> Mit dem Verweis auf die offiziell bescheinigte Kompetenz dt. Angler, könnte das doch plausibel begründet werden?



Dieser Begriff wird u.a. vom DAFV in seinem Flyer und auf seiner Homepage verwendet. Meine Anfrage an den DAFV, was darunter zu verstehen ist blieb seit Mai diesen Jahres trotz mehrfacher Erinnerungen unbeantwortet.

Zusehen: (in den Leitsätzen des DAFV) http://www.dafv.de/images/files/leitsaetze_dafv.pdf

Ich zitiere Wörtlich aus der angegebenen Quelle:

_"GUTE FACHLICHE PRAXIS IN DER ANGELFISCHEREI, TIERSCHUTZ 
Der Verband tritt für eine gute fachliche Praxis der Angelfischerei ein. Eine daran orientierte Fischerei entspricht den ethischen Grundsätzen des Tierschutzes. Alle Fische werden schonend behandelt. Gefangene Fische, für die Schonbestimmungen wie Schonzeiten oder Schonmaße gelten, werden lebend zurückgesetzt. Zur guten fachlichen Praxis gehört insbesondere die waidgerechte Versorgung von zur Verwertung bestimmten Fischen und deren sinnvolle Verwendung. Der DAFV fördert die Initiativen der Verbände und Vereine zur Ausbildung verantwortungsbewusster Angler, um gute Voraussetzungen zur Erreichung der hohen Standards zur Erlangung des Fischereischeins zu schaffen."_


*Was genau ist diese gute Fachliche Praxis der Angelfischerei?*


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gute fachliche Praxis der Angelfischerei*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Meine Anfrage an den DAFV, was darunter zu verstehen ist blieb seit Mai letzten Jahres trotz mehrfacher Erinnerungen unbeantwortet.




Woher sollen ausgerechnet die das Wissen???

:g:g:g


----------



## Kolja Kreder (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gute fachliche Praxis der Angelfischerei*

Ich muss korrigieren:

... blieb seit Mai diesen Jahres unbeantwortet ...

Ich war irgendwie schon in 2018. 

@Thomas: Na ja, wer einen Begriff verwendet, sollte ihn auch erklären können. Ich weiß, dass ist eine sehr altmodische Vorstellung von Kommunikation.


----------



## Kochtopf (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gute fachliche Praxis der Angelfischerei*

Ich würde da ein paar Sachen zu zählen die wir im Lehrgang gelernt haben: Fisch mit nassen Händen anfassen, erst abknüppeln dann haken lösen, blutende Fische nicht zurücksetzen, hebt euren Müll auf und räumt ihn weg, wenn ein PETist des Weges kommt werf dich in den Dreck und geißle dich selbst


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gute fachliche Praxis der Angelfischerei*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> I@Thomas: Na ja, wer einen Begriff verwendet, sollte ihn auch erklären können. Ich weiß, dass ist eine sehr altmodische Vorstellung von Kommunikation.




Ich muss mich so zusammen reissen, dazu nix weiter zu schreiben ;-)))



Kochtopf schrieb:


> wenn ein PETist des Weges kommt werf dich in den Dreck und geißle dich selbst


You made my day!
:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gute fachliche Praxis der Angelfischerei*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Zusehen: (in den Leitsätzen des DAFV) http://www.dafv.de/images/files/leitsaetze_dafv.pdf
> 
> Ich zitiere Wörtlich aus der angegebenen Quelle:
> 
> ...



Mit einem in meinen Augen überflüssigen Wort und 'nem unfertigen Satz, haben die sich wieder um Kopf und Kragen gesabbelt/geschrieben.

Das ist keine fachliche Praxis sondern das übliche, hilflose Gestammel von-pardon-Dilettanten. 

Mal grob..fachliche Praxis beinhaltet imo mehr eigenverantwortliches Handeln für den dt. Angler.. eben aufgrund seiner Ausbildung, Kenntnisse, Fähigkeiten etc.aber auch weil die Rechtslage dieses oft eindeutig hergibt.

Warum trotz dieser deutschrigorosen . Variante hiesige Angler gerne von Politik und Verbänden wie unmündige Kinder gegängelt werden, will mir nicht so recht in den Kopf. 

Die Schweizer Variante find ich nicht übel, ja es gibt Regeln aber man vertraut in  Politik und Fischereiverband da in best. Szenarien dem Sachverstand der fachlich versierten Angler.


----------



## smithie (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gute fachliche Praxis der Angelfischerei*



> Zusehen: (in den Leitsätzen des DAFV) http://www.dafv.de/images/files/leitsaetze_dafv.pdf
> 
> Ich zitiere Wörtlich aus der angegebenen Quelle:
> 
> ...


Den rot markierten Teil finde ich gut - d.h. für Fische, die ich zurück setze, die also nicht zur Verwertung bestimmt sind, gilt nicht die waidgerechte Versorgung...

Da kommt bestimmt wieder das Argument, dass man das bewusst schwammig gehalten hat, um keine Angriffsfläche zu schaffen.

Im Netz finde ich auf die Schnelle nichts zu GfP Angelfischerei - bei den Treffern geht es meist um Fischbesatz bzw. Fischereibetriebe oder Zucht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gute fachliche Praxis der Angelfischerei*



smithie schrieb:


> Im Netz finde ich auf die Schnelle nichts zu GfP Angelfischerei - bei den Treffern geht es meist um Fischbesatz bzw. Fischereibetriebe oder Zucht.


Da die Verbände keine Anglerverbände, sondern Naturschutzverbände der bewirtschaftenden Vereine sind, ist das doch nur logisch..

Was interessiert die Angeln oder Angler (ausser als Zahler)?


----------



## smithie (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gute fachliche Praxis der Angelfischerei*

Muss ja nicht sein, dass das von denen kommt. 
Hatte eigentlich die IGB im Verdacht, das war aber auch Besatz-lastig.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gute fachliche Praxis der Angelfischerei*

Denen gehts ja in meinen Augen auch nur um "Management" der Angler für nachhaltige Gewässer (nie umgekehrt, dafür gibts keine Forschungskohle)...

Es gibt KEINE Organisation in D, die wirklich nur Anglerinteressen im Blick oder auf ihre Fahnen hätte.

Alles nur Naturschützer- und Bewirtschafterorgas.


----------



## Fischer am Inn (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gute fachliche Praxis der Angelfischerei*

Hallo miteinander



smithie schrieb:


> Im Netz finde ich auf die Schnelle nichts zu GfP Angelfischerei .



Art.1 Abs.3 Satz3 BayFiG
http://www.gesetze-bayern.de/Content/Document/BayFischG-1

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gute fachliche Praxis der Angelfischerei*

Und wo ist die da definiert?


----------



## smithie (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gute fachliche Praxis der Angelfischerei*

Das geht doch auch in Richtung Bewirtschaftung.
Wenn ich Kolja richtig verstanden habe, geht es ihm um die Angelfischerei an sich?!


----------



## smithie (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gute fachliche Praxis der Angelfischerei*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und wo ist die da definiert?


§ 5 Abs. 6 des  Bundesnaturschutzgesetzes.

Geht aber auf Bewirtschaftung


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gute fachliche Praxis der Angelfischerei*

das steht "*einschliesslich *des Naturschutzgedönses", nicht nur das ..

Definition anglerische gute fachliche Praxis such ich auch schon seit Jahren oder länger..

Vielleicht seid ihr ja erfolgreicher...


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gute fachliche Praxis der Angelfischerei*

Davon ab finde ich da nur Absatz 4, nicht 6 wies im bayerischen Gesetz steht.....
Oder les ich da was falsch?
4 ist dann allerdings das Besatz/Schutzgedönse..

https://www.gesetze-im-internet.de/bnatschg_2009/__5.html


----------



## Hezaru (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gute fachliche Praxis der Angelfischerei*

Gibt man bei Google nur "gute fachliche Praxis" ein kommt schon einiges. Mit etwas durchklicken findet man auch was zum Tierschutz. Der Begriff kommt wohl ursprünglich aus der Landwirtschaft und ist sehr allgemein gehalten weil er einem ständigen Wandel unterliegt und gesetzlich schwer zu erfassen ist.
Für die Angelfischerei wär für mich ein Beispiel: Ich sollte nicht bei 30 Grad auf Forellen angeln wenn ich 90 Prozent Untermassige erwarte die ich eh zurücksetzen muss. Kann mir gesetzlich niemand verbieten (glaub ich). Kann ich jedoch 90% Massige erwarten wär es völlig in Ordnung, werden Sekunden später eh abgeklopft. 
Gäbe es neue Wissenschaftliche Erkenntnisse das es den Forellen bis 32 Grad garnix ausmacht wäre alles wieder in Ordnung.
Der Begriff "Gute fachliche Praxis" kommt wohl aus einer Zeit in der noch nicht alles gesetzlich geregelt war und und wird wohl immer überflüssiger je mehr Gesetze, Verordnungen und Regelungen erlassen werden.
Ein Dafv sollte solch Schwammige Begriffe nicht verwenden aber sowas kapieren die eh nicht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gute fachliche Praxis der Angelfischerei*



Hezaru schrieb:


> Ein Dafv sollte solch Schwammige Begriffe nicht verwenden *aber sowas kapieren die eh nicht*.


ich kann mich nicht widersprechen hören....


----------



## Kochtopf (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gute fachliche Praxis der Angelfischerei*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ich kann mich nicht widersprechen hören....



Ist auch eher schwierig bei einem schriftlichen Medium 
SCNR


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gute fachliche Praxis der Angelfischerei*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> SCNR


:m:m:m

no Problem


----------



## Hezaru (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gute fachliche Praxis der Angelfischerei*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ich kann mich nicht widersprechen hören....


Ist wohl wieder irgendwo abgeschrieben ohne was zu checken.
Liest man sich in "gfP" in den Punkten Düngung, Pflanzenschutz oder Bodenschutz ein macht gfP schon Sinn. Aber ob sowas rechtlich überhaupt haltbar ist, keine Ahnung.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gute fachliche Praxis der Angelfischerei*



Hezaru schrieb:


> und wird wohl immer überflüssiger je mehr Gesetze, Verordnungen und Regelungen erlassen werden



Da sehe ich das genaue Gegenteil...die schweizerische Vollzugshilfe z. B., sehe ich  als Beitrag zur guten fachlichen Praxis. 

https://www.petri-heil.ch/endlich-klarheit/

Gute fachliche Praxis hat m. M. n. nämlich auch was mit dem wichtigen Aspekt der Deutungshoheit zu tun. 

Quasi als rel. sichere Ergänzung zu schwammig gehaltenen Regelwerk...an sich gut gemeint aber heutzutage auch mit  dementsprechenden Risiken behaftet.

Diese in Regelwerken gut gedachte Interpretationsbandbreite, kann nämlich auch zum Bumerang werden..gerade dann, wenn man das "Talent" hat, die Interpretation den falschen Predigern zu überlassen. 

Und gerade das, können wir Teutonen richtig "gut". 

Ja,sowas ist u. a Zeitgeist abhängig...heisst für D, das man ihn überwiegend verpennt und fahrlässig ignoriert hat, anstatt ihm wichtige Richtungskorrekturen zu verpassen. 

Bestes Beispiel für eine fachliche Praxis par excellence aus dem Mutterland des Angelns:Freizeitangelei und gewerbliche Fischerei vom Tierschutzgesetz ausgenommen

Können wir nur von träumen, aber Blamablerweise(für D) gehts trotz dieser in unseren Augen laschen Regelung dort auch nicht zu wie bei den Barbaren. 

Was macht der DAFV...serviert gleich im 2.Satz mit Ethik einen völlig überflüssigen Angriffspunkt, an dessen Interpretation in der Menschheitsgeschichte schon weiss Gott grössere Denker verzweifelt sind und auch weiterhin verzweifeln werden.

Das simple Wort Fairness hätte es Zielgerichteter erledigt.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gute fachliche Praxis der Angelfischerei*

Der Begriff ist nirgens klar definiert. Daher hielt ich es für erforderlich, den DAFV um nähere Konkretisierung, des von ihnen verwendeten Begriffs zu folgenden Gesichtspunkten vorzunehmen:

_Wie verhält sich die „gute fachliche Praxis der Angelfischerei“ zu folgenden Streitthemen?

-Verwendung des Setzkeschers (Stichwort Lebensmittelsicherheit von gefangenen Fischen)
-Anlanden des (Raub-) Fisches ohne Unterfangkescher (z.B. durch Kiemengriff)
-Verwendung von Anzahl und Art der Haken (Stichworte: Hakenform, Paternoster, Drilling)
-Zurücksetzen von nicht geschonten Fischen (also außerhalb von Schonzeit und Schonmaß)
-Lokale Verwendung von Entnahmefenster 
-Angeln an Forellenteichen „putt and take“ (sog. Angelzirkus)
-Messen, Wiegen und Fotografieren von gefangenen Fischen
-Art der Verwertung von gefangenen Fischen
-Durchführung von Wettangeln (Stichworte: Königsfischen, Vergleichsfischen, Hegefischen)
_

Bislang sah sich der DAFV nicht in der Lage darauf zu antworten. Ich erhielt lediglich einen Anruf vom Lindner, in dem er mir sagte, dass er den Begriff nicht definieren könne! Daraufhin bat ich um schriftliche Antwort. Wie gesagt: Auf die warte ich heute noch.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gute fachliche Praxis der Angelfischerei*

Lindner?

Mitarbeiter Öffentlichkeitsarbeit?

Definiere Kompetenz ......

:g:g:g


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gute fachliche Praxis der Angelfischerei*

Wichtige Punkte und der BV muss erst im abhanden gekommenen Antwortkästchen kramen[emoji23]

Passt aber..die haben vom(Betriebs) Laufsport samt Berichterstattung und anderen Nichtangelfirlefanz offensichtlich mehr Plan, als für die eigentlich dafür bezahlten Primäraufgaben.

Immerhin war die Abteilung Öffentlichkeitsarbeit(ARBEIT??) ehrlich..man(n)weiss es nicht.

Das hätte eine halbwegs begabte Blaustirnamazone aber genauso kompetent beantworten können...aber preiswerter.


----------



## Hezaru (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gute fachliche Praxis der Angelfischerei*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Da sehe ich das genaue Gegenteil...die schweizerische Vollzugshilfe z. B., sehe ich  als Beitrag zur guten fachlichen Praxis.
> 
> https://www.petri-heil.ch/endlich-klarheit/
> 
> ...


Hi Ruhrfischer
Im Prinzip sind wir da schon sehr Nahe beieinander. Ich hab von Gesetzen, Verordnungen und Regelungen  geschrieben, in der Schweiz nennt man es halt Vollzugshilfe. Man könnte auch schreiben es beschreibt die gute fachliche Praxis.
Zur Angelfischerei. Die Begriffe gut, fachlich und Praxis (machbar) sagen ja einiges aus. Es beschreibt sowas wie so gut wie möglich aber auch machbar und wirtschaftlich. Unter Google GfP Landwirtschaft Bodenschutz findet man einiges und wie Dehnbar dieser Begriff ist.
Auf die Angelfischerei bezogen könnte man auch schreiben: Es beschreibt Sinnvolle Maßnahmen und was man lieber bleiben lassen sollte obwohl es Gesetzlich nicht verboten ist.
Ein Beispiel aus der Landwirtschaft:
Ein Landwirt hat oberhalb unseres Aufzuchtweihers schnell noch mal Gülle gefahren. Der Boden war halbwegs trocken und aufnahmefähig. Nicht verboten.Aber der Wetterbericht hat für den nächsten Tag 40-50L Regen gemeldet. Der Schaum stand zwei Tage später 60cm hoch hinter dem Mönch. Durch den enormen Durchfluss ist aber nichts passiert.  Keine gute fachliche Praxis. obwohl nicht verboten (heute vielleicht schon).
Wir haben mit im geredet, nicht angezeigt, und seitdem keine Probleme mehr mit im.
Gute fachliche Praxis eben.


----------



## Hezaru (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gute fachliche Praxis der Angelfischerei*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Der Begriff ist nirgens klar definiert. Daher hielt ich es für erforderlich, den DAFV um nähere Konkretisierung, des von ihnen verwendeten Begriffs zu folgenden Gesichtspunkten vorzunehmen:
> 
> _Wie verhält sich die „gute fachliche Praxis der Angelfischerei“ zu folgenden Streitthemen?
> 
> ...


Ja und?
Eine Meinung vom DAFV ist ja auch nicht relevant.
Erinnert mich ein wenig an unser LV Blättchen indem Herr M. Braun seine Persönliche Einschätzung oder Auslegung als göttliche Gesetze zum besten gibt. Wär nicht so schlimm wenn alle Begreifen würden das es nur seine Meinung ist.|krach:


----------



## Kolja Kreder (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gute fachliche Praxis der Angelfischerei*



Hezaru schrieb:


> Ja und?
> Eine Meinung vom DAFV ist ja auch nicht relevant.
> Erinnert mich ein wenig an unser LV Blättchen indem Herr M. Braun seine Persönliche Einschätzung oder Auslegung als göttliche Gesetze zum besten gibt. Wär nicht so schlimm wenn alle Begreifen würden das es nur seine Meinung ist.|krach:



Oh, da hast du dann wohl das Problem in seiner Tragweite noch nicht begriffen.

Viele Begriffe in TierSchG sind so genannte unbestimmte Rechtsbegriffe. Wie diese ausgelegt und mit Inhalt gefüllt werden, unterliegt dem gesellschaftlichen Wandel. Damit muss es eine zentrale Aufgabe unserer Lobbyvereinigung sein, die Inhalte dieser Begriffe in unserem Sinne zu beeinflussen. Hierbei spielt eine zentrale Rolle, wie die Angelfischerei sich selber positioniert.  Füllen wir die Begriffe und eigenen Wertvorstellungen nicht mit Inhalt, dann werden dies andere für uns tun. Es ist also wichtig, dass wir als Angler, also eigentlich unser Lobbyvereinigung hier voranschreitet und nicht nur Spielball der verschiedensten politischen Interessen ist.

Daher ist es ein desaströses Zeichen, dass der DAFV nicht in der Lage ist seinen selbst gewählten Begriff zu definieren.

Ganz am Rande, halte ich den Begriff auch für überflüssig. Wir haben als Begriff bereits die "Weidgerechtigkeit". Diesen kann man genau so mit leben fülle. Das oft in diesem Zusammenhang zitierte Buch von Franz Menzenbach bzw. Armin Göllner ist antiquiert und von einem unerträglichen Pathos und gehört in die Mottenkiste.


----------



## ronram (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gute fachliche Praxis der Angelfischerei*



Hezaru schrieb:


> Ja und?
> Eine Meinung vom DAFV ist ja auch nicht relevant.
> Erinnert mich ein wenig an unser LV Blättchen indem Herr M. Braun seine Persönliche Einschätzung oder Auslegung als göttliche Gesetze zum besten gibt. Wär nicht so schlimm wenn alle Begreifen würden das es nur seine Meinung ist.|krach:


Ja und?...das war auch mein erster Gedanke.

Was interessiert mich denn die Ansicht eines Verbandes, dem ich nicht angehöre und der nicht meine Interessen vertritt?

Was dem örtlichen Kaninchenzüchterverein gefällt oder nicht gefällt interessiert mich ähnlich viel.

Alles das, was nicht klar rechtlich geregelt ist (manchmal notwendigerweise aber auch das), wird an meinen eigenen gesunden Menschenverstand übergeben. Da brauche ich keine gute fachliche Praxis von irgendwelchen Verbandlern.

Erinnert mich an den Angler, der mir am Rhein sagte "das sehen die vom (Rheinischen) Verband aber gar nicht gerne". 
...ja und?
(Zur Info: Fischereiberechtigter am Rhein ist die Rheinfischereigenossenschaft und kein Verband)


----------



## Kolja Kreder (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gute fachliche Praxis der Angelfischerei*



ronram schrieb:


> Ja und?...das war auch mein erster Gedanke.
> 
> Was interessiert mich denn die Ansicht eines Verbandes, dem ich nicht angehöre und der nicht meine Interessen vertritt?
> 
> ...



Es wir dann zum Problem, wenn NABU und VEGAZIS für dich definieren, was du darfst und was du nicht darfst. Man muss diese Positionen positiv besetzen, damit sie nicht von anderen besetzt werden. Dies ist ein wesentlicher Teil von Lobbyarbeit. 

Die Lobbyverbände haben in der Regel einen Wissensvorsprung gegenüber der Politik, weil sie permanent in dem Thema sind. Diesen Vorsprung nutzen die Lobbyisten, um die Politiker mit "Fachmaterial" zu versorgen, damit sie gut vorbereitet in entsprechende Diskussionen auf Bundes- und EU-Ebene gehen. Fehlt des dem Lobbyverband an der entsprechenden Fachkenntnis ist dies fatal. Aus diesem Grund ist es ein so großes Desaster, dass der DAFV seine eigenen Begriffe nicht definieren kann.


----------



## ronram (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gute fachliche Praxis der Angelfischerei*

Gegen anglerfreundlich behaftete Begriffe und Definitionen hätte ich nichts einzuwenden.

Das würde ja mit meinem Punkt des gesunden Menschenverstands übereinstimmen.

Bei der guten fachlichen Praxis sehe ich das Problem, dass alles, was per Definition nicht dazugehört, automatisch eine schlechte fachliche Praxis darstellt.

Mir fallen da schon "schlechte" Beispiele ein, die durch die gute fachliche Praxis ganz schnell auf die böse Liste gesetzt werden könnten...


----------



## Kolja Kreder (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gute fachliche Praxis der Angelfischerei*



ronram schrieb:


> Gegen anglerfreundlich behaftete Begriffe und Definitionen hätte ich nichts einzuwenden.
> 
> Das würde ja mit meinem Punkt des gesunden Menschenverstands übereinstimmen.
> 
> ...



U.a. aus diesem Grund ist es ja besser, von Weidgerechtigkeit zu sprechen. Ein guter alter deutscher Begriff, den auch schon früher die Angler und nicht etwa die Angelgegner definiert haben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gute fachliche Praxis der Angelfischerei*

Offtopic:
Auch wenn der Duden weidgerecht akzeptiert als Schreibweise, drehts mir immer alles um.

Es sind Waidmänner, die dem Waidwerk nachgehen und waidgerecht handeln.

weidgerecht hat irgendwie für mich die Anmutung von ausweiden...

Offtopic aus

*zum Thema:*
Waidgerecht ist im anglerischen Bereich im Gegensatz zur Jagd (leider??) nicht traditionsgemäß festgehalten. 

Als es noch nicht um schützen, nachhaltig und so nen Kram ging, war das schon "Einsatzgebiet" von Angel/Fischerei-Verbänden, die sich gegenüber Jägern eh schon immer als "arme Verwandschaft" fühlten, und die deswegen immer wieder versuchten, auch so ein moralisch/ethisches Regelwerk fürs Angeln aufzustellen.
Um mit Jägern gleichziehen zu  können und auch so "respektiert" zu werden - und auch um andere (nicht vereins/verbandszugehörige) auszugrenzen.

Wobei da schon der Unterschied vernachlässigt wurde, dass es sich bei warmblütigem Wild und Wildgeflügel mit entsprechenden Hirnregionen um ganz anders wahrnehmungsfähige Tiere handelt, als bei den niedrig entwickelten Fischen, denen die dazu  notwendigen Hirnregionen ja schon fehlen.

Neben dem Gedanken der "Fairneß und Achtung gegenüber der Kreatur" spielte schon früh auch die Jagd (fast nur Adlige) eine Rolle mit als lustvolle Freizeitbeschäftigung, "Ernährung" übernahmen damals auch eher schon Berufsjäger und Knechte, wenngleich man nix verkommen liess, was bei Lustjagden erlegt wurde und das gemeinsame verzehren da schon Teil der adligen "Belustigung" war..

Nicht nur der Begriff hohe und niedere Jagd kommt aus der Zeit, Waidgerechtigkeit ebenso. Und die Waidgerechtigkeit gerade auch um das Jagen nicht zu einfach zu machen, als Lustgewinn bei der Auseinandersetzung mit der Natur.

Mit einer solchen Historie eines schon früh festgelegten Regelwerkes kann Angeln natürlich nicht dienen.

Isaac Walton war wohl der erste, der mit darüber filosofierte, ohne aber vorzuschreiben als Regelwerk, sondern das für sich selber zu überdenken..

*Weder "gute fachliche Praxis" noch "Waidgerechtigkeit" werden allgemeine Anerkennung im Bereich der Angler finden können*, wenn da wieder von oben herunter von Funktionären ohne Ahnung von Praxis und Basis aus aktuellen Erwägungen heraus Punkte und Regeln postuliert werden.
Die dann wiederum eher nichts mit der Eigenwahrnehmung der Angler in der Gesamtheit zu tun haben, noch mit dem praktischen Angeln vor Ort.
Oder Regeln, die dann wieder einzelne oder Gruppierungen ausschliessen (in D würd ich wetten, dass Wettangeln nicht waidgerecht sein soll oder nicht guter fachlicher Praxis entspricht, während das weltweit anerkannt ist - nur als Beispiel. LiveBait/lebender Köfi als anders Beispiel), um sich anderen Gruppen (Schützer und Co) anbiedern zu können..

Ob waidgerecht oder gute fachliche Praxis:
*Sind für mich Alibisdiskussionen*, um nicht den Kampf annehmen zu müssen:
Nämlich *angeln*, jagen und andere traditionelle Formen der Naturnutzung auf Grund von Tradition, Kultur, wirtschaftlicher Bedeutung und ökologischem Einfluss sowie den sozialen Vorteilen als zu förderndes und schützendes, menschliches Recht in Gesetzen, Politik, Behörden, Medien und Öffentlichkeit zu etablieren..


----------



## Fruehling (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gute fachliche Praxis der Angelfischerei*

OT noch mal ganz kurz an! 

So wie dir, geht's mir immer wenn Fische angeblich beim Leichen sind! #q

Ja, was denn, finden, fressen, bergen oder was?

OT wieder aus...


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gute fachliche Praxis der Angelfischerei*

Um nicht durcheinander zu kommen und hier beim Thema zu bleiben, wenn jetzt auch noch Waidgerechtigkeit dazu kommt, obwohls ja um die Frage "gute fachliche Praxis" und die "Antwort" des DAFV dazu ging, habe ich ein Thema zum dazu diskutieren aufgemacht:
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=334654


----------



## kati48268 (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gute fachliche Praxis der Angelfischerei*

Dr. Thomas Günther/Brotfisch war leider schon ein paar Tage nicht mehr hier & seit Febr. ist auch sein Blog verweist.
"GfP" ist doch "sein Thema".


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gute fachliche Praxis der Angelfischerei*

stimmt!!!!!!! 

Da war Dein Gedächtnis besser als meines....


----------



## Grünknochen (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gute fachliche Praxis der Angelfischerei*

Aus meiner Sicht geht hier alles durcheinander.
Kurz und knapp:
1) Die GFP ist ein Steuerungsinstrumentarium im Spannungsfeld Naturschutz - Naturnutzung. Mit ihrer Übernahme ins Fischereirecht steht fest, dass auch die Freizeitfischerei naturschutzfachlich hinterlegt ist.
2) Die GFP ist eine Basisstrategie, in der es um die Handhabbarkeit auf Nutzerebene geht. Allgemein müssen folgende Kriterien erfüllt sein:
- in der Wissenschaft als Basisstrategie allgemein anerkannt
- auf Nutzerebene (Praxis) hinreichend bewährt
- von der amtlichen Beratung empfohlen
- sachkundigen Anwendern bekannt

2) Die GFP ist kein starres Regelwerk, sondern dynamisch angelegt. Dh. sie ist auf der Grundlage neuer wissenschaftlicher Erkenntnisse und praktischer Bewährung ständig fortzuentwickeln.
3) Konzeptionell vergleichbar ist die GfP mit den sog. anerkannten Regeln der Technik ( weitergehend Stand der Technik, Stand der Wissenschaft).
4) In der Freizeitfischerei spielt die GfP nur dort eine Rolle, wo es um Schnittmengen zwischen Naturnutzung und Naturschutz geht. Eine solche Schnittmenge besteht in der Rechtsposition des Fischereirechtsinhabers bzw. des Fischereiausübungsberechtigten, der einerseits zur Ausübung der Fischerei (Angeln) berechtigt, andererseits zur Hege ( Aufbau eines natürlichen Fischbestandes bzw. Entwicklung naturnaher Lebensgemeinschaften, nachhaltige Nutzung) verpflichtet ist. Dh. der einzelne Angler hat mit GFP eigentlich nix an der Backe. Für diesen einzelnen Angler kann man - wie bei den Jägern - im Maximum über Weidgerechtigkeit diskutieren, was nach meiner Einschätzung aber weitestgehend für die Katz ist, weil es hierbei weder um Tradition, noch dieses Ethikgedöns geht, sondern um verbindliche Regeln, und die finden sich zuhauf und abschlieschend in den jeweiligen Landesfischereigesesetzen bzw. dem TSG.

Was der DAfV aktuell zum Thema veranstaltet, ist also - meine Einschätzung - reine Symbolpolitik und Segelflug im luftleeren Raum. Verbunden übrigens mit der Gefahr, sich völlig unnötige Restriktionen einzufangen.

Näheres: Arlinghaus - Nachhaltiges Management von Angelgewässern - S. 143 ff. 
In der Sache lesenswert:http://www.buchweltshop.de/bv-heft-105-binnenfischerei.html?seite=naturschutz/naturanz.jsp?id=408


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gute fachliche Praxis der Angelfischerei*



Grünknochen schrieb:


> Was der DAfV aktuell zum Thema veranstaltet, ist also - meine Einschätzung - reine Symbolpolitik und Segelflug im luftleeren Raum. Verbunden übrigens mit der Gefahr, sich völlig unnötige Restriktionen einzufangen.



Absolut..


----------

